# Dampener Tube Building-



## gregorylights (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone explain there method of Building Damper Tubes..

Thanks


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Not much too it. Build it and put the lube in the slits and slide the damper inside the tube. Use can make it stiffer by using different lube thickness for example 5000, 10,000, 20,000


----------

